

Validated Learning - My startup's hypotheses on the legal industry - wc-
https://lawyermatch.me/blog/blog/2013/10/10/validated-learning/
I was looking for a lawyer in a specific niche area of concentration a few months ago and was really unhappy with the traditional legal directory services and their user experiences, so I came up with the idea for this &#x27;dating&#x27;-style matching service.<p>With this being my first startup, I wanted to publicly document my attempt at applying the lean startup methods to an idea, and this first blog post outlines the two main hypotheses I want to test with the initial MVP.<p>I would love any and all feedback on my ideas as well as criticism &#x2F; support about the current minimum viable product.<p>Here&#x27;s to hoping to continue blogging about trying to grow this startup, making new features, interesting conversations with lawyers, and lots of other fun stuff.  My next post will probably be about using MeteorJS and a few other technical decisions I made during development.<p>Thanks!
======
wc-
I was looking for a lawyer in a specific niche area of concentration a few
months ago and was really unhappy with the tradition legal directory services
and their user experiences, so I came up with the idea for this 'dating'-style
matching service.

I would love any and all feedback on my hypothesis, my attempt to follow lean
startup methods, and criticism / support about the minimum viable product I
have currently made.

I hope to continue blogging about trying to grow this startup, making new
features, interesting conversations with lawyers, and lots of other fun stuff.
My next post will most likely cover my experience with MeteorJS and some other
technical decisions I have made while developing this MVP.

Thanks!

Edit - I am based in Chicago, and if you are in Chicago I'd love to buy you a
coffee in return for a half hour chance to pick your brain.

~~~
blakdawg
Have you compared your business model to each state's ethics rules for
advertising and splitting fees with non-lawyers? I don't think your system
would be permissible in California, for example.

